# Got a GF :D, and had a great New Years.



## NiTro (Dec 13, 2009)

Best New Years ever, asked a girl i have been dating to be my first "official" girlfriend and had a great night with lots of friends. Hope you guys had a decent night:clap

Nick


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Way to go Nick  Your first relationship is always a nice feeling imo.


----------



## butterfly0924 (Sep 24, 2005)

That is great news.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

That's wonderful! Congrats. :clap


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Paran (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats awesome man! Really happy for you.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats brother!


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats fab to hear, I had the best new years that I have ever had!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

NiTro said:


> Best New Years ever, asked a girl i have been dating to be my first "official" girlfriend and had a great night with lots of friends. Hope you guys had a decent night:clap
> 
> Nick


hey that's awesome! hope all goes well in your relationship and I hope you be very happy together


----------



## mike80 (Jan 9, 2010)

That's great news.


----------



## sixstrings (Jan 9, 2010)

That's great to hear!


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Good for you! Great! Best wishes in your brand new relationship and a brand New Year


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ooh well done! here's to a great 2010!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

great way to start off the new year. congrats.!


----------

